# Do moss balls reform if split up?



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

Do marrimo balls turn back into balls after being split? If so how long does it take?

Also, here's a recent pic of my 45 low tech jungle.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I have one that I split into three pieces last July. Still not spherical :frown2:
The edges have rounded off though, and the largest piece is getting there. The straight side is bumping out now. 

Another one that I split about six weeks ago I tried to re-form somewhat into spheres. Still very scraggly looking.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Karen Randall staples her moss balls back into a round shape after splitting them.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Roll it into a ball ish shape and call it done.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Cmeister said:


> Roll it into a ball ish shape and call it done.


That's what I tried, it formed into both tight and loose clumps which looked so scraggly. Made it look worse than leaving it alone. I guess I am only good at rolling dough balls, not Marimo balls :grin2:


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

When I had them in my tank I would take them out to rinse off with each water change and roll them around in my palm. Appeared to keep them more rounded.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes they do. It could take a couple months for them to become more rounded. Roll them in your palm a few times a week to get them started on their ball shape. Mine have a tendency to get little pieces that grow from their edges and are eventually carried by the current where they then form new marimos. You can also roll two together, very carefully to form a large moss ball. It takes time but well worth the wait. All 9 of mine (Stared out with 5) grow pretty quick. My favorite aquarium plant by far!


----------

